# Add a selection for YCbCr or RGB output (color space selection)



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

My Roamio seems to auto-detect the color space, but unfortunately it's auto-detecting RGB Limited which is problematic because my HDTV also tries to auto-detect the color space and it gets that format confused with RGB Full.

Given the TiVo is just one of many devices feeding my TV, I can't just switch my TV to RGB Limited and be done with it.

So, what would be great is an option to select the color space (RGB Limited or YCbCr)


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

Add Deep Color while at it.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd also like to see RGB Full. It's a long story, but the only way I can get around it for now is to use my Xbox one TV pass-through (which maps the colorspace for me). I guess I could also use my DVDO Edge, but it'd be better if it were just an option in the TiVo.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------

